

Show HN: Personal time tracking to aid in becoming more productive - mentationaway
http://www.attainr.com

======
MegaLeon
It's a bit unsettling that, from the pursuit screen, clicking on the logo
sends me back to the landing page (I would want it to stay logged in), and
logging back in from there asks for my details again (doesn't remember the
login data?). Also, no favicon?

Other than that, very well done, looks solid and well designed.

~~~
mentationaway
Thanks, and yeah I agree with everything you said. I will correct these things
soon. Great feedback.

------
not_a_test_user
Is there no way to check out pricing before signing up?

~~~
mentationaway
Attainr is a free app and it will always be free to use. I might however add a
premium plan at a later stage, but it will be a while before I focus on that.

------
RoryOR
This looks very well built. Would love to chat with you.

~~~
mentationaway
Thanks! I sent you an email to the adress you provided on the Intercom chat.

